# Proper Soldering Techniques - A guide



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Please read and download this PDF file. It's a very informative read, and can help those who are new to soldering and have questions.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I got an error once I dled it and tried to open.

I was using Foxit - it happen to anyone else?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

im suprised nobody has picked up an iron and a camera and done a tutorial on here DIYMA style.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

DonovanM said:


> I got an error once I dled it and tried to open.
> 
> I was using Foxit - it happen to anyone else?


no problem for me. great tutorial. thank you.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

You get my "You Rock Dude! Thanks for the writeup!" award for the day.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

VERY nice. Always good to see members donating crutial information, like this pdf, very useful, if not to learn, but also to correct any problems you had while learning, again very nicely done.

Am taking a Metal Design course this semester will be soldering quite a bit when i get into the full swing of things.

Is there anything besides condutivity, and melting points that differ when going from lead to silver, copper, etc. I do know were going to be doing copper and silver soldering, so any vital info on OTHER types of metal, etc would be a nice add.

J/w though, Soldering for Dept of Chemistry ?? i know its used in alot of fields, just seems out of place......

Thanks though!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

demon2091tb said:


> VERY nice. Always good to see members donating crutial information, like this pdf, very useful, if not to learn, but also to correct any problems you had while learning, again very nicely done.
> 
> Am taking a Metal Design course this semester will be soldering quite a bit when i get into the full swing of things.
> 
> ...


I'll see what else I can dig up for ya 
Keep in mind though, that the basic principals are still the same whether the materials differ or not. 
Great question btw 

-Mario


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's one I found online, it is useful simply for minor illustrative purposes.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my first foray into both macro photography and soldering RCAs. I've soldered before on circuit boards, through-hole and surface mount.

It's certainly not pretty but I think it does the job 

60/40 rosin core solder, Gepco 61801EZ and Streetwires RCA ends (from ebay).


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Not bad 

Did you use a little flux on there to help adhesion?

I have been building some airbag reset tools for older (OBD1) Toyotas and Lexus lately.
The momentary switches that Rat Shack sells NEED flux. They crave it.

Anyhow, nicely done!

-Mario


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't even have flux on the bench, if you are pouring flux to stuff you ain't doing it right.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Just a tad brushed on actually helps. 

I usually don't need it, but these products radio shack has been putting out are becoming lower and lower quality-wise. 

Then again, I probably need to get a new iron. Mine has been erratic of late.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Not bad
> 
> Did you use a little flux on there to help adhesion?
> 
> ...


Haha, over a year old thread! I've migrated to soldering Belden 1505A (solid copper core) to my RCA plugs. Works just as well 

Never needed flux on brand new stuff. On corroded and old RC car electronics = yes, I've needed flux.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Care to share new photo or two Donovan?


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

Good reference, I'll file this away for future use.


----------

